# Ha, So I made a video and used only hand tools



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

My wife busted my 2yr olds step stool so I decided to replace the top instead of throwing it all away. I used only hand tools in this project. Turned out really nice, Enjoy!


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Great little project.
I really liked the cordless drill hand tool. LOL


----------

